# Female or male Imitator 'Green'??



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Having trouble figuring this one out. Approximately 10 months old. Known male in tank has been calling non-stop for over a week. This one has not called and has been much more active and bold lately. Pretty plump too, so I'm thinking female. Thoughts??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

It could be a female, and it would be my guess as well. However, the issue with guessing the sex is that it's just that: a guess. In my experience, unless you see them either call or lay eggs, it's very difficult to determine sex. It definitely looks plump, so I would guess female, but it really could be either! Good luck!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

